# Substrate



## themowingmonk (Aug 12, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knew if Coconut fiber bedding is hazardous to Mantids or Stick bugs, cause so far Ive lost three of them lately and the only thing they had in common was they were kept on coconut fiber bedding. Anyone know if that stuff is harmful to them, and for that matter what is the best bedding to keep insects on once you have them in a tank. any input on that would be great. thanks


----------



## wuwu (Aug 12, 2006)

no, a lot of people use them as substrate. what species of mantids do you have?


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2006)

It's not. I use it for my box turtle and have used it for mantids when I was out of my regular. I prefer to use spahgnum moss instead.


----------



## themowingmonk (Aug 12, 2006)

i lost two rainbow mantids and a indian stick insect, and im still trying to figure out what killed them, the mantids just kinda went down to the bottom of the tank and died


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 12, 2006)

rainbow mantids? You mean flower mantids?


----------



## themowingmonk (Aug 12, 2006)

rainbow mantis = Pseudoempusa Pinnapavonis


----------

